# About to start 4th try!



## alnoora (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi 
I am about to start my forth try and feeling really nervous. I have a son from ICSI (first try) but have been unsuccessful in trying to get pregnant again!
really scared about my forth try. 
has this happened to any one else and worked on the forth try?


----------



## El-why (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi,
Sounds like we're in a similar situation! We have a  son from an embryo frozen during our first  (unsuccessful) ICSI. We've had 2 more failed attempts,  trying for a sibling & after 6 months off we're about to try again next month! I'm a mixture of really excited & totally terrified as this will probably be our last shot! 

Fingers crossed for 4th time lucky!


----------



## alnoora (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah I completely understand the feelings of excitement and terrified!

Good luck with your forth try hopefully good news for us both! 

keep positive


----------

